# Where would I find ls, tar, etc for Series 1



## mhyne (Jan 12, 2006)

I have been searching around for the last 3 hours or more trying to find a set of pre-build S1 binaries for some of the basic unix command tools - like ls, tar, etc.

All I seem to come across are tools for the S2, which wont work on the S1.

Is there anywhere I can download a tarball of commonly used cmd line tools for the S1 ?

M


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

Try these links:

Craig's TiVo page - Downloads
TiVo Utilities
The TiVo Files


----------

